# "Hit The Road" Hobo Symbol Tattoo I got in Fiji



## TayNZ

My First Tattoo that I got when I was black out drunk in Fiji a couple weeks ago. Found some guy on the beach who was a tattoo artist and got it done in a Hotel room with a few other friends I met. Was a fucked up night. Now im trying to decide on my next tattoo.


----------



## roughdraft

thas actually pretty cool

you picked a good place to start because those parts hurt like boiling water

sidenote your first is your least painful, get ready to learn jow to meditate or whine groan and tap out! kidding


----------



## Deleted member 125

Cheers for old hobo symbols!


----------



## Deleted member 23824

I thought that was a banjo missing a few strings . . .


----------



## Older Than Dirt

FYI: That symbol means "Hit the road" in the sense of "Get out of here fast!", like "This is a bad place- flee for your life!", not "Hit the road" in the sense of "Go wandering and have Dean Moriarty style epic adventures". That's why the alternate sign with the same meaning you will sometimes see in these "Hobo Signs" things is a stylized dude running away (from danger).

It is a warning for future hobos passing that way- like you would put it on the fence of a house where they set the dogs on you when you asked for food, or shot at you or whatever.

You are telling folks to get away from _you_.


----------



## Deleted member 21429




----------



## Deleted member 125

Older Than Dirt said:


> FYI: That symbol means "Hit the road" in the sense of "Get out of here fast!", like "This is a bad place- flee for your life!", not "Hit the road" in the sense of "Go wandering and have Dean Moriarty style epic adventures". That's why the alternate sign with the same meaning you will sometimes see in these "Hobo Signs" things is a stylized dude running away (from danger).
> 
> It is a warning for future hobos passing that way- like you would put it on the fence of a house where they set the dogs on you when you asked for food, or shot at you or whatever.
> 
> You are telling folks to get away from _you_.



I had assumed op knew this and had it done as a tongue in cheek kinda thing. I'm well aware of the meaning of mine and I'd like to think folks who recognize em get the humor in it.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Oh, the _irony_! Now i get it.

Probably i should put the sign for "Ill-Tempered Man Lives Here" in front of my house. No ironic intentions whatever. 

May actually do this- it's only fair to others.

I already have this on my front door:






It _works_- as i was opening my door to ask "Can't you fucking people fucking _read_?" to some Jehovah's Witnesses, they started apologizing and saying "we didn't notice the sign til after we knocked. Sorry!" They have never been back since.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Beware of four dogs. That's.. so specific. There's no three dog warning, or two dogs or five.. but if it's four we gotta have a code for this shit!


----------



## TayNZ

Older Than Dirt said:


> FYI: That symbol means "Hit the road" in the sense of "Get out of here fast!", like "This is a bad place- flee for your life!", not "Hit the road" in the sense of "Go wandering and have Dean Moriarty style epic adventures". That's why the alternate sign with the same meaning you will sometimes see in these "Hobo Signs" things is a stylized dude running away (from danger).
> 
> It is a warning for future hobos passing that way- like you would put it on the fence of a house where they set the dogs on you when you asked for food, or shot at you or whatever.
> 
> You are telling folks to get away from _you_.


I got it in the hopes those in the know would see the humour in it. It should stop people approaching my antisocial ass.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Engineer J Lupo said:


> Beware of four dogs. That's.. so specific.



At the risk of missing the young peoples' irony _again_, the idea is you write in how many dogs (there is a "4" in the sign). You could write in 3 (in case you had a "Three Dog Night" (shitty '70s rock reference, for you kids going "Huh?")), or 2 , or 5 as needed.

This could be warning for a person who can outrun or fight off only _so many_ dogs- like a person might be confident they could outrun or fight off _x_, but not _y_, number of dogs?

Personally, i would care if they were _mean_ dogs like my 15 lb. cockapoo, or nice ones like my 80 lb. pit-girl.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Juan Derlust said:


> >50-year-old Yankee hobo



As the Three Stooges used to say, "I resemble that remark!"


----------



## Deleted member 24782

In my full of shit sometimes opinion there is no proof of the hobo symbol system ever being practically used by hobos historically or presently. Unless it was pre photography, has any one ever seen photographic evidence of actual hobo symbols? 

Regardless, cool tattoo, exact same spot my cousin just gave me my up side down peace sign!!!


----------



## roughdraft

Brodiesel710 said:


> In my full of shit sometimes opinion there is no proof of the hobo symbol system ever being practically used by hobos historically or presently. Unless it was pre photography, has any one ever seen photographic evidence of actual hobo symbols?
> 
> Regardless, cool tattoo, exact same spot my cousin just gave me my up side down peace sign!!!



does the upsidedown peace sign have a particular meaning for you?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Brodiesel710 said:


> In my full of shit sometimes opinion there is no proof of the hobo symbol system ever being practically used by hobos historically or presently. Unless it was pre photography, has any one ever seen photographic evidence of actual hobo symbols?



I tend to believe you're right about that. Or if it was a thing, it wasn't something every hobo used or understood. It seems more likely something someone made up whilst putting together a book, maybe something the author wanted to manifest into the culture just to be "the guy who came up with the code" kinda like when you read the less popular urban dictionary definitions below the common ones. Someone trying to take credit and change the vernacular but it never takes off because the common one is better and theirs is dumb. Just my opinion, shit idk. Maybe there was a code.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

It means I don't believe in peace on earth, it's not a thing, never was, and will never happen. Only my casual opinion though, thats about as existential as I tend to get on the subject.

I randomly got the tattoo because my aunt, uncle and cousin all got it in the same spot as a family crest. I said "I'll get one if it could be upside down because I don'treally believe in peace." and they said "neither do we!" which is so funny.


----------



## TayNZ

Brodiesel710 said:


> In my full of shit sometimes opinion there is no proof of the hobo symbol system ever being practically used by hobos historically or presently. Unless it was pre photography, has any one ever seen photographic evidence of actual hobo symbols?
> 
> Regardless, cool tattoo, exact same spot my cousin just gave me my up side down peace sign!!!


I completely agree with you. To say the truth I don't believe the symbols were widely used at all. Maybe on a smaller scale for marking catchout spots etc
I just like the concept behind them


----------



## Deleted member 21429

Most of the codes are from the late 1800s to the 1940s as far as I can find.

An ethical code was created by Tourist Union #63 during its 1889 National Hobo Convention in St. Louis, Missouri. This code was voted upon as a concrete set of laws to govern the Nationwide Hobo Body; it reads this way:


Decide your own life, don't let another person run or rule you.
When in town, always respect the local law and officials, and try to be a gentleman at all times.
Don't take advantage of someone who is in a vulnerable situation, locals or other hobos.
Always try to find work, even if temporary, and always seek out jobs nobody wants. By doing so you not only help a business along, but ensure employment should you return to that town again.
When no employment is available, make your own work by using your added talents at crafts.
Do not allow yourself to become a stupid drunk and set a bad example for locals' treatment of other hobos.
When jungling in town, respect handouts, do not wear them out, another hobo will be coming along who will need them as badly, if not worse than you.
Always respect nature, do not leave garbage where you are jungling.
If in a community jungle, always pitch in and help.
Try to stay clean, and boil up wherever possible.
When traveling, ride your train respectfully, take no personal chances, cause no problems with the operating crew or host railroad, act like an extra crew member.
Do not cause problems in a train yard, another hobo will be coming along who will need passage through that yard.
Do not allow other hobos to molest children, expose all molesters to authorities, they are the worst garbage to infest any society.
Help all runaway children, and try to induce them to return home.
Help your fellow hobos whenever and wherever needed, you may need their help someday.
If present at a hobo court and you have testimony, give it. Whether for or against the accused, your voice counts!
~ peace


----------



## Deleted member 125

A Simple Step Van said:


> Most of the codes are from the late 1800s to the 1940s as far as I can find.
> 
> An ethical code was created by Tourist Union #63 during its 1889 National Hobo Convention in St. Louis, Missouri. This code was voted upon as a concrete set of laws to govern the Nationwide Hobo Body; it reads this way:
> 
> 
> Decide your own life, don't let another person run or rule you.
> When in town, always respect the local law and officials, and try to be a gentleman at all times.
> Don't take advantage of someone who is in a vulnerable situation, locals or other hobos.
> Always try to find work, even if temporary, and always seek out jobs nobody wants. By doing so you not only help a business along, but ensure employment should you return to that town again.
> When no employment is available, make your own work by using your added talents at crafts.
> Do not allow yourself to become a stupid drunk and set a bad example for locals' treatment of other hobos.
> When jungling in town, respect handouts, do not wear them out, another hobo will be coming along who will need them as badly, if not worse than you.
> Always respect nature, do not leave garbage where you are jungling.
> If in a community jungle, always pitch in and help.
> Try to stay clean, and boil up wherever possible.
> When traveling, ride your train respectfully, take no personal chances, cause no problems with the operating crew or host railroad, act like an extra crew member.
> Do not cause problems in a train yard, another hobo will be coming along who will need passage through that yard.
> Do not allow other hobos to molest children, expose all molesters to authorities, they are the worst garbage to infest any society.
> Help all runaway children, and try to induce them to return home.
> Help your fellow hobos whenever and wherever needed, you may need their help someday.
> If present at a hobo court and you have testimony, give it. Whether for or against the accused, your voice counts!
> ~ peace



We had a whole thread discussing the modern day equivalent of the hobo code and it's relevance on today's riders, I bet it could be found easy enough if you or anyone is interested in it.


----------



## Preacher

There were marks. Don't know what they were. My Grandmother told me a story when I was a kid that she used to feed Bo's back in the 40's and they used to leave marks in chalk on her front steps. It would mean that they could get a sandwich/meal there. Think she said it was lines? God, this was 40 years ago.


----------



## Tude

Brodiesel710 said:


> In my full of shit sometimes opinion there is no proof of the hobo symbol system ever being practically used by hobos historically or presently. Unless it was pre photography, has any one ever seen photographic evidence of actual hobo symbols?
> 
> Regardless, cool tattoo, exact same spot my cousin just gave me my up side down peace sign!!!



Interestingly enough - at least 5 yrs ago - my street had a bigger traveler groups go through and as I when I walked out to go to work via bus - on the city garbage can was a bunch of "hobo" signs. Took pic and analyzed them - took a bit - as there is not one hobo code - but many and some old and some new - BUT I rather translated it to a warning that this corner was being watched and the the people/neighbors not friendly. This is an "Ish" translation btw. I do know the intersection by my bus stop is a big main place to fly a sign and there are aggressive panhandlers - cops called all the time. hehe An Ex admin here couch surfed my place a few months and there was one cop who had is eyeballs on him every time Zim flew a sign. Wish I kept the photo of the hobo code on the garbage can.


----------



## Preacher

Today it's probably just used by the homebums which is why nobody on this site knows anything about it. We're generally travelers. It is probably also a local 'dialect'. Take a homebum from Syracuse and plop him in Atlanta and he probably wouldn't know what he was looking at. And I bet nowadays it's not more then a few 'symbols'. Not a whole language or pages of symbols.

Back during the depression, though, you had a whole country on the move and a third of the population were considered travelers or bo's or ittenerent or migrant workers. Just three things in common - dead broke, houseless and constantly on the move. Sound like anybody you know today?

Because, frankly, if this site is baffled by it...then it's not a current traveler or hobo thing unless it's being kept to word of mouth only.


----------



## Curly

TayNZ said:


> View attachment 52271
> 
> My First Tattoo that I got when I was black out drunk in Fiji a couple weeks ago. Found some guy on the beach who was a tattoo artist and got it done in a Hotel room with a few other friends I met. Was a fucked up night. Now im trying to decide on my next tattoo.


Maybe you should wait for the next "black out you" to decide


----------



## TayNZ

Curly said:


> Maybe you should wait for the next "black out you" to decide



Maybe. At the moment im thinking of getting a bindle on the bottom of my wrist.


----------



## MFB

Older Than Dirt said:


> "Hit the road" in the sense of "Go wandering and have Dean Moriarty style epic adventures". .



Just had to give props for the Cassady reference. 😊


----------

